# Who at Rootz is going to the BBQ?



## iwasaperson (Sep 4, 2011)

Pretty much the topic. Who's going to the BBQ this weekend?
We should have a little meet and greet for everyone at Rootz.


----------



## chefb (Sep 4, 2011)

What???


----------



## iwasaperson (Sep 4, 2011)

chefb said:


> What???


The Big Android BBQ.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mikeric (Aug 5, 2011)

I would love to but traveling across the country is out of the question for me.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

Will there be an "apple" in the pigs mouth? lol


----------



## _Mych_ (Jun 21, 2011)

Well I did go. It was a LOT of fun!


----------

